# Word for the day  belie



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

belie


[bih-lahy] 


verb (used with object)


1. to show to be false; contradict:


His trembling hands belied his calm voice.


2. to misrepresent:


The newspaper belied the facts.


3. to act unworthily according to the standards of (a tradition, one's ancestry, one's faith, etc.).


4. Archaic. to lie about; slander.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually use this word on a very regular basis mainly during the course of my work


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think I've ever had an occasion to use it, and most of the people I know would say "What? Belie?" It's two syllables; that's one too many for folks I know.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I don't think I've ever had an occasion to use it, and most of the people I know would say "What? Belie?" It's two syllables; that's one too many for folks I know.



Whatever made you end up in Georgia? I didn't even think the TV networks carried Rachel Maddow in Georgia.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 29, 2015)

Never heard this one either Josiah. 
I am really starting to feel quite stupid now! lol lol


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> Never heard this one either Josiah.
> I am really starting to feel quite stupid now! lol lol



Don't feel stupid because you're not. Just keep reading things and looking for words that are new to you and then look them up.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Josiah . You are a good encourager


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 29, 2015)

Josiah, I took the scenic route via Honolulu, HI; Ann Arbor, MI; Milwaukee, WI; Huntington, WV; Farmington, NM; Las Cruces, NM; El Paso, TX; San Francisco, CA; Stuttgart, Germany; Tampa, FL and Berea, KY with a few round trips in between.

Dang! No wonder I'm tired.

We not only have TV here, Rachel Maddow is auto-tuned on mine. Our down-home atmosphere _belies_ the fact that Atlanta is the sparkling, sophisticated and cosmopolitan Center of the South. Heck, we have electricity and even flush toilets! This is a happenin' place unless there's an ice storm in winter.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

I love your expression "This is a happenin' place". Sounds southern, something Molly Ivins would have said.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 29, 2015)

Hawaii ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh makes me melt! We went twice once for our honey moon and then for our 5 year. I love  it and I want to live there with all my heart on Maui.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 29, 2015)

I wanted to be Molly Ivins. She died. It's a good thing I didn't get to be Molly Ivins. I also wanted to be Erma Bombeck. She died, too. It's a good thing I didn't get to be Erma Bombeck. Same deal with Phyllis Diller in the early years. She turned crude and shrewish. When she did that, I didn't want to be Phyllis Diller anymore. I didn't want to be her anymore long before she died so it's all good.

BTW, my command of the language and extensive vocabulary _belie_ the fact that I flunked Latin Twice!


ETA: Hey! In my next life maybe I could be Rachel Maddow! Yeah. That's it. I wanna be Rachel Maddow.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

So you've wanted to be Molly and Erma and Phyllis and Rachel. How about parting with a given name that's really yours? GeorgiaXplant doesn't convey the warm fuzzy/prickly identity that is you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 29, 2015)

I do have a name. To most Americans it's unpronounceable and impossible to spell. Andree. Sorry, my laptop won't allow for l'accent aigu so my name looks like it's Ann dree. Ugh. Andre is a very common man's name in the South so why Southerners can't grasp that's it's merely the feminine version is beyond me. I get called Anndree, Andrea, Audrey, Adrienne...the list goes on. They seem to understand the difference between Rene and Renee, Michele and Michelle. I have a _sister_ named Michele. Go figure.

The "X" in GeorgiaXplant is a kind of shorthand for "trans"...I'm a transplant.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, how do you do, Andree? That's a very pretty name. At least on Senior Forum you're unlikely to hear anyone mispronounce your name.


----------

